# MSM BENEFITS!!!



## lnhair (Jan 26, 2007)

I am thinking of taking MSM.  I would like to know what your results are.  Did it really benefit your hair or did you get other results that you liked please vote.  I reall interested in the other benefits than just hair growth,  TIA.


----------



## betty-boo (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes MSM has been great so far! It has helped my new growth, which is softer and I noticed some growth spurts round the beginning with it. But I haven't been taking it regularly to really follow it through. It also helped my skin!!
I'm all for vitamins and supplements for healthy livin, so MSM is great for me.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Jan 26, 2007)

I've noticed some hair growth, but it could be due to other things (healthy diet, Lenzi's Request, vitamins).  It *definitely* makes my new growth less coarse, though.


----------



## Britt (Jan 26, 2007)

_Today makes 5 weeks since I have been taking it and I don't have any miraculous results or changes that other members have. I take about a full tablespoon of the crystals. One thing I do notice is that I get a bit gassy sometimes. I remember some of the members saying this  , its like light airy gas   . I want MSM to help push out a lot of the toxins that I have inside of me. That's one my main reasons for taking it. I've also read that it's good for regularity and sugar control, yeast infections, digestive problems. Again, if it's making folks pass gas, i'm hoping maybe it will help with making more regular too and take care of my digestive tract. I made a promise to really stick with it to see if I see any changes in my body, hair and nails. I just re ordered 2 more 1lbs. MSM crystal flakes from a1msm.com so I see to it that I take it for at least 3 months b4 I decide to let it go. Plus, for some reason I'm getting use to drinking it everday in my water. I guess mentally I think I'm really doing something good for my body  ._


----------



## lnhair (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks ladies for th replies.  I hope more people respond.  I really would like to know some of the other benefits that you all have gotten taken this supplements.  I heard that msm is good for a world of pronblems.  I just wonder how great its healing properties are.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Jan 26, 2007)

lnhair said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies for th replies. I hope more people respond. I really would like to know some of the other benefits that you all have gotten taken this supplements. I heard that msm is good for a world of pronblems. I just wonder how great its healing properties are.


 
I forgot to mention, my allergy symptoms have subsided greatly since I started MSM.  And, I don't get pains in my knees/feet when I exercise anymore.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jan 26, 2007)

MSM has also made my hair less coarse.  I have pretty good skin but it has definitely made it much more radiant.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 26, 2007)

MSM loosened the curl pattern of my incoming NG (softer texture) and greatly decreased some pretty significant shedding I had going on at the time.  Haven't taken any in over 7 mos just due to slacking, but I used to take 1 capsule (1000 mg ea) a day.  It is also a great detoxifier, which is why I will resume taking it.


----------



## Crissi (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know about the hair yet, but i will take keep taking it for this reason Shiseido + MSM = GREAT SKIN!, ive only been using it for about a week, but the skin, even my male friends (that dont pay attention to jack said my skin is clearing up), my boyfriend said it too, he also said the rest of my skin is smoothers/cleaarer, he felt my roots and he said they are growing in softer. Heyyy msm its only been about 10 days!!

Crissi, x


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Jan 26, 2007)

i'M NOT SURE IF MSM IS CONTRIBUTING TO MY HAIR GROWTH BECAUSE I TAKE SO MANY THINGS, BUT IT'S AMAZING HOW I'VE BEEN ABLE TO STRECTH 3 MONTH AND I FEEL LIKE I CAN STRETCH ANOTHER 3. MY NEW GROWTH IS VERY MANAGEABLE AND MY FINE 3C/4A ISH  HAIR IN THE BACK'S NEW GROWTH ALMOST FEELS NON EXISTENT. i'M LIKE DID MY HAIR GROW BACK THERE??


----------



## The Girl (Jan 26, 2007)

nomoweavesfome said:
			
		

> i'M NOT SURE IF MSM IS CONTRIBUTING TO MY HAIR GROWTH BECAUSE I TAKE SO MANY THINGS, BUT IT'S AMAZING HOW I'VE BEEN ABLE TO STRECTH 3 MONTH AND I FEEL LIKE I CAN STRETCH ANOTHER 3. MY NEW GROWTH IS VERY MANAGEABLE AND MY FINE 3C/4A ISH  HAIR IN THE BACK'S NEW GROWTH ALMOST FEELS NON EXISTENT. i'M LIKE DID MY HAIR GROW BACK THERE??




I agree I feel like that too.  I am only like 4 weeks or so post but the texture is very different


----------



## amwcah (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh, so that is way I'm passing gas like its nobody's business. 



			
				Britt said:
			
		

> _Today makes 5 weeks since I have been taking it and I don't have any miraculous results or changes that other members have. I take about a full tablespoon of the crystals. One thing I do notice is that I get a bit gassy sometimes. I remember some of the members saying this  , its like light airy gas   . I want MSM to help push out a lot of the toxins that I have inside of me. That's one my main reasons for taking it. I've also read that it's good for regularity and sugar control, yeast infections, digestive problems. Again, if it's making folks pass gas, i'm hoping maybe it will help with making more regular too and take care of my digestive tract. I made a promise to really stick with it to see if I see any changes in my body, hair and nails. I just re ordered 2 more 1lbs. MSM crystal flakes from a1msm.com so I see to it that I take it for at least 3 months b4 I decide to let it go. Plus, for some reason I'm getting use to drinking it everday in my water. I guess mentally I think I'm really doing something good for my body  ._


----------



## Britt (Jan 26, 2007)

amwcah said:
			
		

> Oh, so that is way I'm passing gas like its nobody's business.


_
Could be  ! 

btw... your twins are so adorable and precious . _


----------



## FAMUDva (Jan 26, 2007)

For those of you with noticable results, how much do you take daily and in what form?


----------



## sexyaqr (Jan 26, 2007)

I used it for the first relaxer stretch when I first joined and the new growth was more manageable, soft. Was not itching to get hair relaxed. I stopped using it after my last relaxer just to see if there was really any benefits, well my NG is still 4a but not as soft. And I got a little less growth this time around. So it is a keeper for me until I reach my goal length. 

Also I started back on it last night and it had me on my back. The headaches with it is no joke. You have to drink alot of water with it


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Jan 27, 2007)

RIGHT NOW  I'M ONLY TAKING 1000 MG -  I WAS OD'ING OFF OF THE DISTILL FLAKES ON LIKE 5000 MG - AND I HAD REALLY BAD JOINT ACHE WITHDRAWAL PIAN WHEN I STOPPED.  1000 MG IS SUFFICIENT FOR ME


----------



## Nanyanika (Jan 27, 2007)

When i used to take msm, it herlped with joints, sinuses, skin comlpexion and hair texture.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Jan 27, 2007)

FAMUDva said:
			
		

> For those of you with noticable results, how much do you take daily and in what form?



I take 2000 mg/day (1 level teaspoon) of the DistilPure MSM flakes.  Very pure, and very effective!

And ITA with whomever said that it's hard to tell if your hair is growing with the MSM!  My NG is so much softer than normal, it's similar in texture to the hair I relaxed (underprocessed) the last time I had a touch-up.  I should have no problems stretching this time around.


----------



## Crissi (Jan 27, 2007)

I also take distipure msm from a1msm.com, its great and one heaped teaspoon = approx 7000mg!!


----------



## seraphinelle (Jan 27, 2007)

I take 2250mg everyday.

My hair texture is coming in looser and faster.


----------



## FAMUDva (Jan 27, 2007)

WOW! It sounds like you have to have a lot of MSM!  I only use 500mg.  I don't plan on increasing.  I use a capsule supplement and just started this month.  If I don't see much difference I'm dropping it altoghether.


----------



## seraphinelle (Jan 27, 2007)

MSM's benefits are boosted with Vitamin C.


----------



## The Girl (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah I take aprox 2600 mg.  2 tablets and its in my multi-vitamin as well.


----------



## Hair Iam (Jan 28, 2007)

Can anyone  please recommend several places to purchase MSM
Does Wall Mart carry a brand?


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hair Iam said:
			
		

> Can anyone  please recommend several places to purchase MSM
> Does Wall Mart carry a brand?



I take the powder form.  I bought mine at Vitamin Shoppe.  It's about $20+tax.  I think it's working, but I'm also taking other supplements.  I just bought my second can of it yesterday, and I was talking with the guy at the counter, and he said "yeah, this stuff is great, isn't it."  I said "yes," and I said "I heard it's better to take this in powder form."  He said "yes, anything that's available in powder form should be taken in  powder form."  He mixes his into his protein shake.  He was also like "this is the most bitter tasting stuff,"  which it is.  I mix mine into a small amount of orange juice or grape juice (both have lots of vitamin C).  I have nice skin, so I'm not sure if it's changing it, but it hasn't made it worse.  I also heard it's really good on the internal body (joints, cartilage, muscles).  If it's good for your body, then it's probably good for your hair too!


----------



## tricie (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi!

Given the amount of supplements/vitamins I take (see my siggy), it's really hard to tell if the MSM in particular helps in and of itself; I did notice that I had a lot of new growth faster this last few months, and I have been taking all of the supplements listed faithfully, every day since the end of December.  

My hair does appear to be shinier and stronger since the last relaxer.  You can get MSM at The Vitamin Shoppe, and Whole Foods.  I'm not sure about Wal-Mart.  The one I get at Whole Foods is $9.99 for a 30 day supply (3 per day).

Come to think of it, per the post by sexyaqr, you do get headaches sometimes; I didn't realize that it could have been from the MSM!  

Hope this helps!


----------



## anherica (Jan 29, 2007)

I take two level teaspoons of the DistillPure MSM crystals daily (approx 6,000 mg). I'm not sure about whether or not it's sped up hair growth or not. But the hair that's growing in is much softer than it used to be. I can definitely notice the effects on my skin. I never had alot of problems, but I noticed that my skin is more radiant (at least I think so). I haven't had any negative effects from taking it. It's definitely a keeper.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jan 29, 2007)

I've been taking MSM(and a bunch of other vitamins) in pill form for almost 3 months now. I haven't really noticed much difference in my hair, but my skin has cleared up nicely and I have a LOT of gas. Embarrassing as all get-out! 

I take 7 different vitamins so I didn't know which one(or maybe all of them?) was the culprit, but it looks like it's the MSM!

I didn't realize that it was available in powder form. I just bought a 4 month supply's worth of the pills, but perhaps I will consider the powder when that runs out.


----------



## lnhair (Jan 29, 2007)

Bumping for more replies.


----------



## adf23 (Jan 29, 2007)

I am surprised that no one has mentioned weight loss, or am I the only one? 

I have noticed that when I take MSM, it almosts acts as a diuretic for me- I go to the restroom MUCH more often, which is a positive I guess.

Before I got married in August, alot of people commented that I was losing weight. The only difference was that I had started taking MSM consistently a few months earlier. But I also noticed that my clothes were fitting me differently.  

Aside from this, I have noticed a change in my nails, as well as hair growth, definitely. 

I don't think I take as much as alot of gals on the board- I take about 1000mg/day.


----------



## Britt (Jan 29, 2007)

_Anherica, how long have you been taking the crystal flakes from distilpuremsm ? This is the brand that I am taking now._


----------



## hennagirl (Feb 15, 2007)

The benefits of MSM have been wonderful for me.  I have been taking MSM for about 3 1/2 months and my NG is much, much softer.  In fact, I posted a similar thread to this one , asking if anyone felt that MSM usage could  replace relaxing.  My NG is soft enough for me to manage without the need for a relaxer.  I have not had a relaxer in 10 weeks and I have no need for one at this point.  Before MSM I could not have gone past 8 weeks without significant breakage.  Of course, this could change as time goes on, but right now I believe that my MSM usage is responsible for the change.  I say this because my only other supplement is salmon oil.  I do henna weekly, however.


----------



## anherica (Feb 16, 2007)

Britt said:
			
		

> _Anherica, how long have you been taking the crystal flakes from distilpuremsm ? This is the brand that I am taking now._



I'm sorry Britt, I just saw this. I have been taking it since November 2006. I noticed skin changes immediately, but I didn't make note of changes to hair until the beginning of January. So, it did take some time for the hair benefits to manifest.


----------



## angellazette (Feb 22, 2007)

I started out taking 1/2 teaspoon (3,000 mg) and lately I've upped it to a full teaspoon.  One of the first things I noticed is that my cramps were almost non-existant and this was only after taking the MSM for about a week.


----------



## thiccknlong (Feb 22, 2007)

did someone say headaches ? this is a lil scary


----------



## Guapa1 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'ts all part of the detox process thicknlong. Just up your water intake to push the toxins out of you quicker. I haven't taken it long enough to see any hair changes, but I definitely can see the difference in my skin when I take it regularly.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Feb 24, 2007)

I debating whether to take this stuff.  I read on a few sites if ya get headaches stop taking the stuff.  What do  y'all think of mixing powdered msm int say a scalp oil or maybe even some lenzi's?


----------



## Ayeshia (Feb 24, 2007)

i think the best way to avoid the headaches is to start small..I dunno about everyone else but  automatically takig a spoon full every day right off the bat without even trying smaller doses dosent sound too hot. I started with one pill which is 500 mg and I worked my way up to 1500...thats as much as I will take. No headaches and my water intake is sufficient. I was not taking it for hair care purposes but rather my skin. that in conjunction with salmon oil supplements. I am seeing improvements. Oh and the sulfer content is high so be careful with the gas


----------



## seraphim712 (Feb 24, 2007)

Crissi said:
			
		

> I don't know about the hair yet, but i will take keep taking it for this reason *Shiseido* + MSM = GREAT SKIN!, ive only been using it for about a week, but the skin, even my male friends (that dont pay attention to jack said my skin is clearing up), my boyfriend said it too, he also said the rest of my skin is smoothers/cleaarer, he felt my roots and he said they are growing in softer. Heyyy msm its only been about 10 days!!
> 
> Crissi, x


 
You mentioned Shiseido. Do mean shiseido as in tsubaki oil used in Japan?


----------



## MissFallon (Feb 24, 2007)

I am not sure if I got extra growth though I think I have. I have noticed my skin is clearer and it balanced out the effects of the biotin on the skin for me. I also no longer have leg pain in my legs and my ng is softer and a breeze to comb through after washing.


----------



## MissFallon (Feb 24, 2007)

Ayeshia said:
			
		

> i think the best way to avoid the headaches is to start small..I dunno about everyone else but automatically takig a spoon full every day right off the bat without even trying smaller doses dosent sound too hot. I started with one pill which is 500 mg and I worked my way up to 1500...thats as much as I will take. No headaches and my water intake is sufficient. I was not taking it for hair care purposes but rather my skin. that in conjunction with salmon oil supplements. I am seeing improvements. Oh and the sulfer content is high so be careful with the gas


 
I completely forgot that ppl got headaches. When I first started I was taking migraine prevention medicine so I didn't experience them but now I don't take it and have been experiencing headaches. I just restarted taking MSM about 2-3 weeks ago when I started wearing my lacefront. I thought the headaches were due to the glue that I used but even when I switched I still had them....this explains it now, I couldn't figure it out. When I took it b4 I started with 1500 then went up to 4000mg but this time I just jumped right back into the 4000mg. The headaches have subsided as of earlier this week but its good to know what was happening.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Apr 18, 2009)

MSM grew my hair faster, loosened my curl pattern, stopped my snoring, made my skin damn near flawless, and got rid of my knee pain...WTH did I stop taking it???


----------



## tiffers (Apr 18, 2009)

I took 3000 mg a day and noticed my newgrowth came in much softer than usual. I didn't get any extra growth, but I wasn't expecting that with MSM


----------



## Bigghair (Apr 18, 2009)

Msm increases my growth and makes my skin clear.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 21, 2009)

Bigghair said:


> Msm increases my growth and makes my skin clear.


 
How much growth were you getting before and after MSM? And how long do  you have to take MSM to see the benefits? I've been taking it for close to a month now. My skin looks nice, however my lower back is killing me. I don't see any changes in my hair yet.


----------



## sharifeh (Jul 22, 2009)

can ya'll post the brands you are using?
thanks in advance!!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> can ya'll post the brands you are using?
> thanks in advance!!


 
I'm using Spring Valley brand 1000 mg (purchased from Walmart)


----------



## JFemme (Jul 22, 2009)

Beenies for Jfemme...

-clearer skin
-increased energy
-hair texture is softer... 
-eases my knee, joint pain


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jul 22, 2009)

I just started MSM, this month.

I'm am taking 1/4-1/2 of a teaspoon. 
About 5x a week.
The Brand is Vitamin World

Only things I noticed so far 
-my nails look better/are stronger
-my joints keep popping 
-my undereye area looked lighter


----------



## yac (Jul 22, 2009)

I just bought some MSM today. I plan to start taking it tomorrow. I've been taking Nioxin for over 30 days with noticeable results. So I hope the MSM gives me an extra edge.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 15, 2009)

I take 5 mg of this a day. I take it for my wrist pain but it is a plus that it is good for your hair as well. I have noticed that my new growth is much softer than what it was the last time I transitioned.


----------



## Encore (Sep 17, 2009)

It made my ng softer and def. loosened the curl pattern but It gave me VERY vivid dreams.
As long as I drink enough water its all good. I take 1000mg


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 19, 2009)

It did nothing for my hair but my skin was great.


----------



## Sha76 (Sep 23, 2009)

got me to thinking aobu thaking msm. not for hair but for the other things that is helps. like joint pain, clear skin, etc,

But it is something to look into.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Sep 23, 2009)

I am loving the MSM too, I am taking it internally but am also using it in a hair concoction that you put on externally. I have been doing it for couple of months. I still need to flat iron my hair to see how it's been doing. But I think it's growing and it feels better or stronger! I posted a thread yesterday showing the video I got the reciepe from. Here is the link if you like.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=402700&highlight=


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this thread! I'm starting back on my MSM today!!!


----------



## Arewa Girl (Apr 14, 2010)

I love the bizarre dreams I get when I’m on MSM 
I am not sure MSM does anything for my hair though. But then I tend to take supplements in spurts. Holland & Barrett - MSM Capsules (750mg)


----------



## Hair2Here (Apr 14, 2010)

I've been taking MSM for about seven months now.  It has done nothing for my hair and I've been getting extra acne.  Didn't have any headaches though.  The acne, I was told, could be due to my arrival to perimenopause??.  I won't give up on it though.  It has other benefits too that I love.  Less pain in joints and good stuff like that!


----------



## Enyo (Apr 14, 2010)

Because my Maxi-Hair has 500mg in it, I've been taking it for years. But as I've gotten older, my back and leg pain has increased and my mood swings from the bipolar have gotten worse. So I'm upping my MSM to 2000 - 3000mg a day. I'm taking it slowly since it's not good shock the body, so today my my first day taking 2000mg. Before that I was taking 1500mg. 

The biggest thing I've noticed is that my sinuses are not that bad. I can walk around the trees at work without sneezing, which is rare. I read some people take it for allergies. I have to say that even if it does nothing for my hair, it's really amazing and I will probably keep taking it for general health. I take Emergen-C MSM which I mix with flavored carbonated water to make an "Italian soda". It doesn't taste great when mixed into non-flavored water. Tolerable, but not great.


----------



## Tyra (Apr 15, 2010)

Longer growth spurts, softer curls, looser texture (was a benefit when I was relaxed and stretching), and joint pain that I've had since childhood is gone. I know that it's the MSM, because when I run out the back of my knees go crazy on me.


----------



## femmemuscle (Apr 15, 2010)

clearer skin
softer hair
great nail growth
and fuller/firmer boobs, i'm not kidding.


----------



## Ladylyn (Apr 15, 2010)

It has made my hair so soft that I can go for longer stretches. I mean I can part my hair w/my fingers. It's great for detox and my skin loving it.


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 15, 2010)

I take liquid msm daily, i'm not sure if it's helping my hair but it really works as far as reducing joint pain in my knee.


----------



## GreenD (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, so I voted that there was no change at all a day or so ago. And just now, I had a revelation. My silly self was just taking 1-1,000mg pill a day and not the recommended 3 pills per day. So no wonder I didn't see any changes. Now I'll be increasing my intake and I hope to see some results.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 25, 2011)

ilovee MSM  

you get some crazy dreams though when you're taking them


----------



## Lita (Jan 26, 2011)

Bumping.....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Jan 26, 2011)

Where are y'all getting msm from? I never find them in the vitamin section at cvs or duane reade

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 26, 2011)

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> Where are y'all getting msm from? I never find them in the vitamin section at cvs or duane reade
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App



Puritans Pride (puratinspride.com) has a sale  buy 1 get 1 free for $14.99 

but use promo code: cpncabn to get free shipping and an additional 10% off 


but ibought mine from amazon


----------



## Jewell (Jan 26, 2011)

GreenD said:


> Ok, so I voted that there was no change at all a day or so ago. And just now, I had a revelation. My silly self was just taking *1-1,000mg pill a day and not the recommended 3 pills per day*. So no wonder I didn't see any changes. Now I'll be increasing my intake and I hope to see some results.



Wow, really?  I only take 1 pill per day (1,000 mg) of each of my vits except calcium wit Vit. D (rec. dose is 1200 mg/day)...but as for MSM I was scared to take too much, and I've noticed the price of MSM has gone up in recent years.  I used to be able to get 100 (1,000mg) caps for just about $6.60...and now its upwards of $11 per bottle in most places!

I only take the 1 pill per day and I noticed a difference in my hair and body (detox)...so maybe increasing to 2 or 3 per day would be even_ more _beneficial.  I will be careful, though.  I started taking MSM 1,000 mg caps in mid-2006 and have been taking pretty consistently since then.  Definitely noticed  a softening of the hair texture, LESS SHEDDING (which was my main issue in winter months), detox for the body, and I have to literally cut my nails down EVERY week (I don't like a free edge unless wearing tips).


----------



## Beany (Jan 27, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> Puritans Pride (puratinspride.com) has a sale  buy 1 get 1 free for $14.99
> 
> but use promo code: cpncabn to get free shipping and an additional 10% off
> 
> ...


 

Thanks @mostamaziing, now I have to buy it. I can't pass up a sale.


----------



## Kiki28 (Jan 29, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> Puritans Pride (puratinspride.com) has a sale  buy 1 get 1 free for $14.99
> 
> but use promo code: cpncabn to get free shipping and an additional 10% off
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for this! I stocked up on ester C, MSM and Alpha lipoic acid for $22 AND they shipped fast!


----------



## mscocopuff (Mar 1, 2011)

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> Where are y'all getting msm from? I never find them in the vitamin section at cvs or duane reade
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


 

I get my MSM from Whole Foods for about 9 bucks.  It is really awesome.  I have seborrheic dermatitis and it was really bad until recently.  I started taking the gel caps and I must say, there has been little to no flaking.  No scalp itching.  Nothing.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 30, 2011)

catrina8211 said:


> I get my MSM from Whole Foods for about 9 bucks.  It is really awesome.  *I have seborrheic dermatitis *and it was really bad until recently.  I started taking the gel caps and I must say, there has been little to no flaking.  No scalp itching.  Nothing.



me too. Hopefully, this will help because I recently started back taking it. Can u share what brand of gel caps you take?

thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## lamaria211 (May 3, 2011)

femmemuscle said:


> clearer skin
> softer hair
> great nail growth
> and fuller/firmer boobs, i'm not kidding.




me to with the boob thing and i breast fed 2 babies!!!! hair also much softer


----------



## KINISE (May 4, 2011)

I have fallen in love with MSM!!! I originally started taking it to prevent my skin from sagging while/after losing weight, but the hair growth is over the top-- but that isn't the thing that takes my breath away-- it is the new texture of my hair!!! My mother says this is the texture of hair I had when I was born-- soft, and curly--- well, I haven't seen it in... NEVER!

I have been on my LHCF hair journey for a year- here are the before and and after MSM pics.






I must admit I have gone MSM CRAZY-- so much so that I started an MSM blog- as I learn new things about MSM I add them. Check it out-- and if you know something great about msm and hair growth-- please leave me A comment at 
WWW.MSMHAIR.COM THANKS LHCF ladies! When I joined a year ago-- I honestly never thought I would have a "new" head of hair!!!


----------



## silenttullip (May 4, 2011)

Not much with growth but love what it's doing for my breast and muscles


----------



## MissSenegal (May 4, 2011)

I've been taking it for about a month and I notice my knee no longer acts up when I'm working out. I have no idea what its doing for my hair because I've been braided under a wig but my skin feels better. Even if it doesn't do anything for my hair I will keep taking it because I haven't been able to work out like this in forever.


----------



## godzchildtoo (May 4, 2011)

Don't yall laugh at me...it was a long day and is a late night.  I have no idea what MSM is...but after reading 2 comments about firmer, fuller boobs I went right over 2 Puritan's Pride and ordered me some.  Hell, I ordered a Noogleberry (after reviewing another LHCF thread) a month ago and can't wait til it arrives.  Here's my question now...I have facial hair: chin, neck and upper lip that I tweeze or trim regularly.  Is this going to make that grow too?    And right now it's buy 1 get 2 free at Puritan's Pride, so I got 6 bottles of 60 1000mg Rapid Release tablets for $21 including shipping.  I hope this stuff works.


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 25, 2011)

Bumping for more responses


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 25, 2011)

femmemuscle said:


> clearer skin
> softer hair
> great nail growth
> and fuller/firmer boobs, i'm not kidding.





lamaria211 said:


> me to with the boob thing and i breast fed 2 babies!!!! hair also much softer



Co-signing on the boobs! I just started taking it a week and a half ago and my boobs are noticeably better. I thought it was the cayenne and garlic b/c I started taking that too. But, I guess it was the MSM. I take 2,000 mg daily!


----------



## My Friend (Jun 26, 2011)

Is MSM causing your boobies to feel swollen or inflamed? Kinda like the pms feeling? If so, is that a good thing?


----------



## reeko43 (Jun 26, 2011)

When is it best to take MSM, morning or night?


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 26, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> When is it best to take MSM, morning or night?


 

I take mine in the morning and then again at night..I feel off with being consisent but I am trying it again.


----------



## GraceV (Aug 8, 2011)

I started taking MSM yesterday. I'm not sure what it will do for my hair but my joints need all the help they can get. I'll be sticking to 1000mg/day.

P.S. When you ladies say vivid dreams, what do you mean? Something like dreaming about a zoo keeper guy asking you to come and clip the lion's toenails? Um, that's a "friend's" experience. She hasn't watched a movie/TV show about lions, so she's not sure where the heck that came from.


----------



## nerdography (Aug 8, 2011)

I took MSM capsules for two weeks and had to stop. I developed cystic acne and had difficulties breathing. I can use MSM lotion and hair products though.


----------



## hothair (Aug 8, 2011)

Not sure I got extra growth, what I did get:

Silkier new growth -but they stuck out every which way and I remember some folk saying their relaxers didn't take as well
Nice skin
Bigger boobs
The weirdest dreams known to manerplexed


----------



## kupenda (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm getting really good growth. I love touching the ng. It's just as soft as the relaxed hair which for me is a big deal lol. My 3c patch seems stronger, because it's fine and bleached so I've been keeping an eye on it. But I think that's why I have so much underprocessed hair. Relaxers aren't taking the way they used to. Weird. And dreams are hilarious lol. Also my boobs were really firm and sensitive so I decreased my dosage to 2000 mg a day but if I miss a dose I don't make it up. And i have pretty bad asthma along with allergies and im prone to sinus infections. So far, my allergies are a little better. I looovee this stuff


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 8, 2011)

I still take it and won't stop. It not only helps my joints but it also curbs my allergies. Something I definitely need.

 For those getting acne, you REALLY have to up your water intake. Especially if you're taking a supplement containing biotin and such.


----------



## ebsalita (Aug 8, 2011)

I've only been taking this in powder form 10 days so no noticeable effects on my hair, although it is growing well, I'll report back in a few weeks or so.   I take mine twice daily in Ribena (vitamin C rich blackcurrant cordial). 

Initially I got some headaches, and my nose would run and I would sneeze following my dose.  I had read on the internet that you get these flu like symptoms due to toxin flush and they calmed down after about 4 days.  It makes you go to the loo more often too.  I've gradually upped my dose and I'm taking about 2000mg - I'm trying to get up to 3,000 each day.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 9, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Is MSM causing your boobies to feel swollen or inflamed? Kinda like the pms feeling? If so, is that a good thing?


 
Yup, I grew a cup size from this stuff!
I thought they were just swelling or getting full but I've gone from a D to a DD from Christmas Eve to the end of January.  

It's also good for my backpain which, for some ladies, can go hand in hand with big boobs. LoL


----------



## kupenda (Aug 10, 2011)

I shaved my legs two days ago. They need to be shaved again lol. I blame the MSM cuz this never happened before. I used to shave once a month out of fun and convenience. Now I do it out of necessity lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## silenttullip (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't know if I posted here before BUT if not I wanted to say if capsules gave you acne boils or muscle pain make sure to drink 8 cups of water a day and try switching to powder. The capsules worked for hubby and gave me boils and body pain. I got the powder and its made my breasts and hair grow, and my muscles work better when working out. Also it gives me energy. Hubby takes the powder and he doesn't like it and it doesn't help with his pain so we use the capsules IOW diff strokes diff folks give msm at least a month fair try.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 29, 2011)

When I started MSM I also took biotin. Both wal mart brands. This time I got my pills from the vitamin shopper. My biotin is a higher rose bit my MSM is only 500mg versus wall mart 1000mg. I love wal marts MSM better and will go back to it when I finish up this brand.

With MSN I had the dreams,clear skin, my stretchmarks smoothed out and cleared up. They were still there but smoother and less noticeable. I lost belly fat.my joints no longer pop as much.

Anyways I like taking 1000mg 3x a day versus 500mg 3x a day. So don't sleep on wall mart and you get a good bit for 9.99

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## melissa-bee (Nov 1, 2011)

godzchildtoo said:


> Don't yall laugh at me...it was a long day and is a late night.  I have no idea what MSM is...but after reading 2 comments about firmer, fuller boobs I went right over 2 Puritan's Pride and ordered me some.  Hell, I ordered a Noogleberry (after reviewing another LHCF thread) a month ago and can't wait til it arrives.  Here's my question now...I have *facial hair: chin, neck and upper lip that I tweeze or trim regularly.  Is this going to make that grow too?*   And right now it's buy 1 get 2 free at Puritan's Pride, so I got 6 bottles of 60 1000mg Rapid Release tablets for $21 including shipping.  I hope this stuff works.



Can someone answer this? 
godzchildtoo have you got a review on it?


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 1, 2011)

melissa-bee said:


> Can someone answer this?
> godzchildtoo have you got a review on it?



melissa-bee I'm taking MSM pillls right now.And it speeds up hair growth alot. I have small 'stach now lol:. I never used to get alot of hair underneath my arms or legs. Now I look like wolverine. I have to shave more often now. It's a systemic side effect, but I don't mind it. I take Doctors Best Best OptiMSM


----------



## melissa-bee (Nov 1, 2011)

Skiggle said:


> melissa-bee I'm taking MSM pillls right now.And it speeds up hair growth alot. I have small 'stach now lol:. I never used to get alot of hair underneath my arms or legs.* Now I look like wolverine.* I have to shave more often now. It's a systemic side effect, but I don't mind it. I take Doctors Best Best OptiMSM



 Oh goodness, I better leave it well alone then.
Thanks for answering Skiggle


----------



## Okay (Nov 1, 2011)

Msm did not agree with me. I got bloated and the nightmares.. omg. I was scared to fall asleep because my dreams were very dramatic and felt very real.. Not worth it for me.


----------



## Dominicanatural (Nov 1, 2011)

So the first thing I noticed were the dreams. I am now dreaming about things and people I haven't thought about in years. I secretly enjoy it. Next, I noticed the full breasts within a week. It's how they look during that time of the month, but now in the off season . Next, my nails are now really thick, though I have always had strong nails. But now, when I say thick, I mean I can't even bend them without great force. As far as hair...I think time will tell, but I have had fast facial hair growth which I tweeze. I want to take it for six months before I can say whether or not it's improved the hair on my head. 

(I have been taking MSM 2000mcg/day for a month now)


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Nov 1, 2011)

This is my 3rd week taking MSM, started at 1000mg and increasing it weekly.  What dosage are most ppl taking and for those taking high doses, are you splitting them up or chugging them all at the same time?  TIA everyone!

I haven't experienced any vivid dreams at all, maybe my brand isn't potent enough.  Got my at Puritan's Pride on the buy one get 2 free sale.  Maybe next time I'll just get the powder or try another brand all together, the FREE got me.  Anyone have any experience with this brand?


----------



## Queenmickie (Nov 1, 2011)

I have been taking 1000mg for about six weeks. After reading this thread I have the reason for the annoying headaches I had for the first few weeks. Thanks for sharing ladies!

It also CURED my joint pain. I have chronic pain from a sports injury. Painkillers and physical therapy did not help. MSM definitely did the trick for me. 

As for the hair, the curl patter is looser, but this is not necessarily better. My ng used to sit there all crinkled up. Now because is wavy not crinkly, the strands tangle up with each other above the demarcation line. I finger combed the other day and found an evil axis of tangles. Upon close inspection I saw that a gang of five or six strands had knotted and broke off.

I'm not going to stop taking MSM, I just have to be more careful with all this new growth!


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Nov 1, 2011)

It's been 2 months for me about 3000 mg's daily, powder-form in about 8 oz of juice. I've experienced the vivid dreams, faster growing *teflon-tough* nails, fuller breasts, glowing skin and more regular bowel movements.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Nov 1, 2011)

I think I experienced the detox effect last week.  Haven't been sick in over a year, maybe even 2, all of the sudden last wed afternoon my nose started running, then later that night I felt tired and acky like the flu, it last a couple days but now I'm fine.


----------



## godzchildtoo (Nov 3, 2011)

melissa-bee said:


> Can someone answer this?
> @godzchildtoo have you got a review on it?



I only take a 1000 mg a day and though I have more chin hair, it's manageable.  It did cause fuller breasts shortly after I started taking it and I have maintained the fullness.


----------



## grownupnai (Nov 14, 2011)

currently detoxing from msm use. Cold like symptoms, sneezing and running nose. I don't think I'm sick, or maybe? I have been consistent for over a week.

MSM in the emergencee vitamin C packets made my skin thrive back in the states but they don't sell emergencee vit powder here. I'll have to add vitamin C to my reg.


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 14, 2011)

I had stopped taking all of my vitamins for he months of August and September.  I soon realized that I had to continue with MSM though b/c it really does help with my back pain.

My breasts are still fuller.


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Nov 14, 2011)

I dont even measure anymore. I just take a spoonful every morning, lol. My boobs are getting bigger, my skin is ridiculous, and my hair is growing. Good stuff.

sent from the nebula quadrant 2-4-niner-foxtrot


----------



## kupenda (Nov 14, 2011)

Still love this stuff!!! Fuller boobies. Clearer skin and more energy. Also, my knee pain is gone! My joints don't crack like they used to. But this is only when I take it consistently. I haven't taken it today or yesterday yet but this thread reminded me!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yodie (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone get split ends when you take MSM? I always seem to notice this. I don't know if my hair is growing faster and maybe the smaller splits that are already there are splitting even more. Not sure, but it seems like healthy sections of my hair start splitting mid shaft.


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 14, 2011)

^^^^ I'm not sure the pills have anything to do with midshaft splits if taken internally.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## marta9227 (Nov 14, 2011)

Msm gave me bad breath!  I had got up to 10 mg a day.  When I stopped taking it the bad breath went away!  Sucks cause I loved the benefits!  

sent from my EVO 3d y'all!


----------



## LadyBugsy (Nov 15, 2011)

Watch this amazing MSM review: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E39pNs_AFus


----------



## Pierrot (Nov 17, 2011)

Msmchy said:


> I dont even measure anymore. I just take a spoonful every morning, lol. My boobs are getting bigger, my skin is ridiculous, and my hair is growing. Good stuff.
> 
> sent from the nebula quadrant 2-4-niner-foxtrot



Heaping spoonful of Bluebonnet brand w/Optiphen in powder form + V8 + Lily of the Desert Aloe gel. I haven't looked for hair results, my skin and nails were in great shape before MSM and my boobs are so far steady and holding (I pray nothing changes), but my God my back feels so amazing now! Everything cracks less and my runner's heel feels good so I'm really happy.

The first 3 days I'd get headaches that would instantly go away once I drank water and if I stop and re-start the same happens for 1 day but otherwise it's been smooth sailing. It was largely thanks to this thread that I began taking MSM in the first place.


----------



## MsAminta (Nov 18, 2011)

Hmmm... Fuller boobs and longer hair?! I needs to jump on it! lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beccaBeccaBECCA (Nov 18, 2011)

I just ordered some from Puritan's Pride! These reviews have me excited. I'm at BSL and am shooting for either MBL or WL by the end of next year. I've also taken up running this year, so ANY joint help would be incredible.

The fuller boobs couldn't hurt either!


----------



## Charla (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm up to 5000 mg daily.  
Benefits:

Best fingernails ever in my life -- strong, long and white-tipped (natural French manicure!)

Coffee allergy is nearly nonexistent now.  Thank goodness because I just couldn't give up the coffee!

I'm looking younger and younger!  I'm aging in reverse!

Not sure about increase in hair growth though.  My testure is loosening, which I wish wasn't changing, but I don't want to give up the other benefits.


----------



## beccaBeccaBECCA (Nov 18, 2011)

Alright. Mine arrived really fast! I actually posted earlier today that I just ordered some (which was actually a few days ago) and it got here today.

You ladies forgot to mention that the powder tastes like poison though.


----------



## Pierrot (Nov 20, 2011)

I had to change my vote from just great back and joint pain benefits after freebasing on the Nioxin thread and realizing I've been seeing other benefits as well. I re-evaluated some changes since I started taking *Bluebonnet *MSM.

The nutritional info lists 1/2 TSP at 2,600mg (884mg organic sulfur), I take roughly 1 TB per day which comes out to 15,600mg MSM (5,300mg organic sulfur). 

My nails and hair always grow long and strong but I hand wash a lot and get constant chipping and peeling and let my hair get way too dry and get breakage as a result. 

Results: I still handwash but now my nails are hard as steel, no peeling. My hair has virtually no breakage now and strangely almost no shedding. I thought it was just the KCKT but maybe I'm wrong...The hair growth is probably normal, I'll keep checking.

My eyebrows are much more full than usual and grow much faster than usual as well as other body hair (hmm...), my skin is still doing very well with good cell turnover despite my crap diet which is part of my 2012 resolution. 

I buy my 8oz of powder from *WF *or *Bell Bates* on Reade Street in Tribeca for about $9


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 20, 2011)

This stuff is miraculous!!!! My boobs are getting bigger, my skin is clearer, and I wasn't even taking it for either of those effects  I just wanted a cheaper alternative to Nioxin bc I can't afford that price tag anymore and it stopped working well months ago  I tried Biotin, but even with lots of water and B-complex vitamins, it still broke me out  

My hair is doing well, but it is too early to tell if my hair has truly improved from MSM use, but it sure seems like it is growing faster...after I finish this bottle of Nioxin, I will be taking only MSM (2,000 mg) as a hair growth aid


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Nov 20, 2011)

I just made a note to self to purchase some MSM whenever I go back to GNC.  

Sent from my fancy Sprint HTC EVO using LHCF.


----------



## Miss AJ (Nov 20, 2011)

Just got my msm today and THE LAST THING I need is bigger boobs lol!  I start them tomorrow and along with my GNC beBeautiful vitamins it will be a 3 month run.  Clearer skin and faster hair growth is what I noticed when I was taking GNC Ultra Nourish hair with just 500mg in it, so I expect great things with a 1000mg daily dosage plus the 100mg in the GNC beBeautiful..


----------



## NYAmicas (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll be taking my MSM today! I cant wait


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Jan 20, 2012)

Man I need to buy this for real... Hair... Boobs.. Long nails.. Lol


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Avyn (Jan 21, 2012)

Msm made my new growth courser. I went from 4a/b to 4dd

Sent from my SCH-R915 using SCH-R915


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2012)

I have never in my life worn fake eye lashes but I was asked 2 days ago if I was wearing them. I also noticed that my eye brows are coming in thicker as well which I have been praying for. I am happy with MSM and will be taking them for a long time to come. It has taken care of my joint pains in my wrists and back as well.

My new growth is also very soft and looser than usual - no complaints from me there either. I just cut my hair off and will be watching the growth speed and thickness very closely moving forward. For sure I have noticed less shed hairs than usual and I really needed this side benefit.

My skin is flawless, nails are much stronger, even my 2 big toe nails that had trauma breakage for years have mended completely since I started taking the combination of glucosamine, chondroitin and msm. This  supplement has been nothing short of amazing. I love it!


----------



## The Girl (May 20, 2013)

Aggie said:


> I have never in my life worn fake eye lashes but I was asked 2 days ago if I was wearing them. I also noticed that my eye brows are coming in thicker as well which I have been praying for. I am happy with MSM and will be taking them for a long time to come. It has taken care of my joint pains in my wrists and back as well.
> 
> My new growth is also very soft and looser than usual - no complaints from me there either. I just cut my hair off and will be watching the growth speed and thickness very closely moving forward. For sure I have noticed less shed hairs than usual and I really needed this side benefit.
> 
> My skin is flawless, nails are much stronger, even my 2 big toe nails that had trauma breakage for years have mended completely since I started taking the combination of *glucosamine, chondroitin and msm*. This  supplement has been nothing short of amazing. I love it!


Get it Girl!  Have you had your lady friend/foe yet? Not being a Debby Downer AT ALL, but I know some of the ladies here had very 'different' TOMs while on MSM. It sounds like your combo may combat that though! I love a happy ending!


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2013)

The Girl said:


> Get it Girl! Have you had your lady friend/foe yet? Not being a Debby Downer AT ALL, but I know some of the ladies here had very 'different' TOMs while on MSM. It sounds like your combo may combat that though! I love a happy ending!


 
You know it's interesting that you would ask this question because I have noticed a variation in the frequency of my TOM. It's sometimes early and it's sometimes late. I just start to prepare for it from day 24 since that seems to be the earliest it will come. I don't mind it too much right now but it is still a downer somewhat.


----------



## Fenaxa (May 21, 2013)

I took MSM religiously for a month and a half, did get a very small increase in growth but I had to stop because I didn't get a period at all. It's short to begin with (3 days) so to not get one at all was a big turn off. I like knowing when I'll get it and with MSM, that's just not happening lol..
Upside is, my nails got longer much faster. Not stronger at all but grew very quickly.


----------



## soonergirl (May 21, 2013)

Love msm took 5000 mgs, noticed weight gain, anyone else?


----------



## Lita (May 22, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> Love msm took 5000 mgs, noticed weight gain, anyone else?



soonergirl Hi! I noticed that MSM is not creatived the same..What brand are you taking?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ari8 (May 22, 2013)

The first time I used it, my new growth came in very silky and smooth. And this was at a time when I had ceased DC'ing or moisturizing my hair, and my diet was horrible.

I've taken it subsequently three times and never saw results, but I couldn't stick with it long enough because it was aggravating a tooth infection. 

I'll try it again someday.

ETA: I did get fuller breasts (second attempt) and a lighter period.


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 22, 2013)

I just ordered some. I've been missing this in my life. It gave me the best skin.


----------



## naija24 (May 22, 2013)

Do you guys recommend the powder or the tablets? 

I don't care so much about the hair benefits, but fuller, bigger boobs? HELLZ YEAH!


----------



## soonergirl (May 22, 2013)

Lita said:


> soonergirl Hi! I noticed that MSM is not creatived the same..What brand are you taking?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Jarrows powder

I love msm and will always take it just noticed a little fluffiness....it could be the collagen powder i take too on the other hand....


----------



## soonergirl (May 22, 2013)

naija24 I love taking the powder... Great skin, hair etc


----------



## Lexsmarie (May 22, 2013)

I wish I can take MSM daily but it makes me go to the bathroom every time! I guess my body can't handle it.


----------



## deedoswell (May 22, 2013)

I've taken it on and off for about a year now.  It made my ng hair courser also, BUT, it has helped tremendously with my joints, skin, heel pain, so I will not stop taking it.  I did notice whenever I stop and then start back again, I experience a little bloating but then it goes away after about a month.  I would like to try the powder but not sure if I would take it faithfully as I would a pill???


----------



## deedoswell (May 22, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> naija24 I love taking the powder... Great skin, hair etc



How do you take the powder?


----------



## sweetome1 (May 22, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> How do you take the powder?



I take powder too and I measure out about a teaspoon and mix it (dissolve it all) in a tablespoon of water and take it in a shot glass. Very quick and easy and the bitter taste doesn't linger.

Also to make sure I take it faithfully I put an alarm on my phone during a time when I know I'll be home everyday and that has been working for me as a reminder.


----------



## soonergirl (May 23, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> How do you take the powder?


 
I put 4-5 scoops in my orange juice...Its really bitter but I chug it down....


----------



## Nonie (May 23, 2013)

[USER=380627]naija24[/USER];18444895 said:
			
		

> Do you guys recommend the powder or the tablets?
> 
> I don't care so much about the hair benefits, but fuller, bigger boobs? HELLZ YEAH!



I didn't know about this side-effect. Thank God I am not taking it. Yikes!

Evening Primrose Oil is supposed to make boobs bigger.


----------



## Lita (May 24, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> Jarrows powder
> 
> I love msm and will always take it just noticed a little fluffiness....it could be the collagen powder i take too on the other hand....



soonergirl Hi! I think it's the collagen,if you take the recommended dose..I take marine collagen only 1 a day,when I take 2,I get heavier..Not in a good way..

*Jarrows,I took before as well,in powder & it made me feel full all the time/bloated..Didn't like that..

*I like Tri-Medica,take it in powder,no bloated,nice energy,no hair shed..

*Swansons,powder,was ok,but I felt heavy & tired..But mix it with your favorite scalp spritz,is amazing..Works well mixed in your skin products too...

All of them,gave/give great skin/stronger hair..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## soonergirl (May 24, 2013)

Lita, thanks girly!! I am almost done with Jarrow so cool, out it goes... I will try the tri-medica.. I am taking meiji collagen powder and before that I was taking Neocell Collagen....skin benefits galore...the meiji has hyaluronic acid in it as a boost...


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 8, 2020)

Bump. Any one still using? Updated review or testimonials? Will be trying this for 2021..


----------



## lorr1e1 (Dec 8, 2020)

Is this the same MSM I use for joint problems as its an anti-inflammatory product


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 8, 2020)

lorr1e1 said:


> Is this the same MSM I use for joint problems as its an anti-inflammatory product


Yup  it’s also supposedly beneficial for hair/skin/nails


----------



## Lita (Dec 8, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> Bump. Any one still using? Updated review or testimonials? Will be trying this for 2021..



@Mapleoats Hello! Yes,I’m still taking MSM..Currently taking Doctors Best 8,000 mg a day..Working on getting stronger bones/joints.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 8, 2020)

Lita said:


> @Mapleoats Hello! Yes,I’m still taking MSM..Currently taking Doctors Best 8,000 mg a day..Working on getting stronger bones/joints.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Do you notice if it has any affect on your hair as well?


----------



## Lita (Dec 8, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> Do you notice if it has any affect on your hair as well?



@Mapleoats  Hello! Yes,it helps/helped to extend my growing cycle..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 9, 2020)

I bought (and took) this and silica today. I hope this works. If it will help my foot (broke a bone) heal, that would be great. I know joints are not the same as bones but surely it must help a bit.


----------



## Newhottie (Dec 10, 2020)

Haven’t taken this for years. It was good for my skin and and gave me a smoother hair texture but I had such lucid dreams on it I stopped.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 10, 2020)

Newhottie said:


> Haven’t taken this for years. It was good for my skin and and gave me a smoother hair texture but I had such lucid dreams on it I stopped.


Oh man!! That explains the intense dreams from past couple of nights!! They were so strange that I still remember them.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 10, 2020)

I wonder if I take this will I have normal dreams? My dreams are always wild. I used to have nightmares all the time.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 10, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I wonder if I take this will I have normal dreams? My dreams are always wild. I used to have nightmares all the time.


Mine seem wild but usually have a solid message. This MSM one just is nightmarish garble.



Spoiler: Irrelevant to thread



The only times I ever remembered dreams I would wake up, write them down on my phone notes section or email them to myself and a brother I trust. 

I kid you not every single one of those dreams came true and they were not easy things to guess. And my ex H used to interpret dreams for people (not as a job just that he was said to have a knack for it though he is not superstitious or anything like that).

He gave it up after a cousin of his had asked him to explain a recurring nightmare of her friend's. This lady was getting ultrasound done in her dream (she was not pregnant IRL) with husband and doctor in the room.
Suddenly a snake came out from her mouth and killed her husband.

XH told his cousin: 'tell your friend to stop cheating on her husband and this dream will go away.' And cousin was shocked he knew that. After that he felt so sickened that he refused to interpret anyone's dreams.


----------



## snoop (Dec 12, 2020)

I have been taking MSM for a while, but daily the past few months.   I'm not sure if it's doing anything as I didn't notice anything when I was taking it alone, but now I also take bamboo leaf tea and moringa (orally).  Along with being really good about my regimen I've seen growth, but I can't say if it's one thing or a combination. 

I also add MSM to my topical treatments (daily tea spray and scalp serum).


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 12, 2020)

snoop said:


> I have been taking MSM for a while, but daily the past few months.   I'm not sure if it's doing anything as I didn't notice anything when I was taking it alone, but now I also take bamboo leaf tea and moringa (orally).  Along with being really good about my regimen I've seen growth, but I can't say if it's one thing or a combination.
> 
> I also add MSM to my topical treatments (daily tea spray and scalp serum).


What bamboo tea are you taking? 
I think I may start adding the MSM to my scalp treatments as well


----------



## snoop (Dec 13, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> What bamboo tea are you taking?
> I think I may start adding the MSM to my scalp treatments as well



I buy my bamboo tea from a lady out in Florida who has a bamboo farm  https://bambooleaftea.com/
I've bought different bamboo teas from her.  Most taste the same (mostly like hot water or really weak green tea?), though, with the exception of the chai bamboo.

This week, I discovered that I can step it with some Tim Horton's peppermint tea and I'm back in business.  Tim's peppermint taste just like the fresh mint leaves which I find hard to find in most of the commercial teas that I've bought.


----------



## Lita (Dec 13, 2020)

bzb1990 said:


> Mine seem wild but usually have a solid message. This MSM one just is nightmarish garble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@bzb1990 Hello! Try to lower or divide the amount you take and increase your water..

*I had to do that & it worked..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 17, 2020)

snoop said:


> I buy my bamboo tea from a lady out in Florida who has a bamboo farm  https://bambooleaftea.com/
> I've bought different bamboo teas from her.  Most taste the same (mostly like hot water or really weak green tea?), though, with the exception of the chai bamboo.
> 
> This week, I discovered that I can step it with some Tim Horton's peppermint tea and I'm back in business.  Tim's peppermint taste just like the fresh mint leaves which I find hard to find in most of the commercial teas that I've bought.





snoop said:


> I buy my bamboo tea from a lady out in Florida who has a bamboo farm  https://bambooleaftea.com/
> I've bought different bamboo teas from her.  Most taste the same (mostly like hot water or really weak green tea?), though, with the exception of the chai bamboo.
> 
> This week, I discovered that I can step it with some Tim Horton's peppermint tea and I'm back in business.  Tim's peppermint taste just like the fresh mint leaves which I find hard to find in most of the commercial teas that I've bought.


Just ordered a 3 month supply! I drink several cups of various different teas a day, so this should be the easiest hair/skin/nail related thing to add to my regimen ever lol.

also thanks for the pro tip on Tim’s peppermint. I love their chai now I gotta go try the peppermint. Love me some peppermint tea!!


----------



## lorr1e1 (Dec 17, 2020)

bzb1990 said:


> I bought (and took) this and silica today. I hope this works. If it will help my foot (broke a bone) heal, that would be great. I know joints are not the same as bones but surely it must help a bit.


It's good for joints too that's why I take it


----------



## nothidden (Dec 18, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> Bump. Any one still using? Updated review or testimonials? Will be trying this for 2021..


Thx for bumping as I need to begin taking MSM, again and consistently.


----------



## BonBon88 (Dec 18, 2020)

I’ve been taking MSM for the past 2 months and my hair skin and nails have improved, even though I didn’t have much trouble with them in the first place. I will continue to use MSM.


----------

